# Mare ALWAYS in heat



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

One of my boarders has a 19 year old mare who has been in heat nearly every day since she arrived here in October. Around the first of December I mentioned this to the owner, at the time the mare was pastured with only one other horse (a gelding who she'd lived with for ten years). The owner is very new to horses and it has taken her until now to really ask me about this. 
The mare has been turned out with a few of my horses (three geldings and an older mare) due to her "buddy" picking on her. She has been in heat this whole month and bouncing back and fourth between my three boys squeeling, squatting, peeing etc. My horses want nothing to do with her and keep her to the out-skirts of their little herd. 

Anyways, I have suggested a few times having a veterinarian take a look at Hope as ovarian cyst, hormonal imbalance, something of that nature comes to mind. 
I thought I'd throw it out here for opinions, suggestions and then e-mail her the link to mull it over. Does anyone have personal experience with a mare with such a problem and what does treatment include?


----------



## vanna (Apr 2, 2011)

I started a thread on here, "Mare is a Hussy and Gelding has Gone Nuts".
I have a mare new to my barn and she has been in heat for the entire 6 weeks she has been here. My Saddlebred gelding is acting purely awful over her. Today he has a really bad eye injury. It was totally blood filled earlier. Now it it swollen shut. I'm sure she kicked him. She leads him on and then gets mad and lets him have it. She has destroyed the calmness that used to be at my barn. I've started her on mare magic, but I'm really thinking I'll have to go with regumate.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

A vet should definitely get involved for the peace of everyone around lol. Not to mention the health and wellbeing of the mare too.

Usually there is a reason for such behavior such as a cyst or some such that has the mares hormones all out of whack. 

Also, the vet can do a procedure commonly called "marbling" where basically a "marble" inserted into her uterus like an IUD kinda so she no longer cycles or cycles very mildly. It has helped alot of mares and it is a very easy and inexpensive procedure. 

But yeah, both mares need a vet to find out whats up.


----------

